# Substitute for grit needed



## napoleta (May 15, 2016)

Hello,

I recently (a couple weeks ago) purchased two pigeons from a nearby breeder/veterinarian whose employee either didn't understand me or was 50% off on the gender (one is female), and the two have already mated and the hen has laid her two eggs in a makeshift nest that she made from a hand towel and a pillow slip I tossed into their cage. This is the first time that I've kept birds as pets, but they seem to be content and, despite me chasing them around the apartment and catching them in midair to put them back in their cage the first week or so (lately they seem to be going back in on their own), they seem to be slowly getting used to me, as they are coming closer to me to investigate every time I let them out of the cage. 

I've been buying feed and a vitamin supplement from the veterinarian that I bought them from, I bought a small dog bowl for them to use as a bath, and I've been lining the bottom of the cage with newspapers that I change every couple of days. The one thing I haven't been able to find here is grit. I live in a fairly large city in central Mexico, and I've looked around at pet stores and local markets, but haven't found anything. I bought a bag of aquarium stones, as they're small and seem like they'd work, but I'm not sure. Any suggestions?

On a side note, I went through the list of poisonous plants, and saw avocados and onions. Are there any other vegetables that I shouldn't give them?

Thank you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They will need a larger container for a bath. No, aquarium gravel won't work. Try going online to find it. Also oyster shell or something for calcium. A calcium and Vitamin D3 supplement is good if they are inside birds. You can google poisonous plants for birds and find a whole list. I would also go online for fake eggs. When they have the eggs, you switch them out for the fake ones, which they will sit on for the 18 days or so, then they will start mating again and lay more eggs. If you don't do that, you will have so many pigeons in a very short period of time.


----------



## napoleta (May 15, 2016)

Ok, thank you. Is there a site you would recommend that ships internationally?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Amazon does, and this place
http://www.pigeonsproducts.com/
There are other places too if you google them. But I would look near where you are first, before paying shipping. Someone in Mexico must raise pigeons. Find them and find out where they get their grit.


----------



## NB#83 (Apr 28, 2016)

Try www.foyspigeonsupplies.com That's where I purchase all my feed and grits. I prefer red grit. They are fast and have good quality feeds, etc. I think they can ship to your location, not 100% sure though.


----------

